# New big out vehicle...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Opening a preparedness / firearms store here in GA, decided it was time to get rid of the CTSV I drove as a daily driver... Got this with 4,000 miles on it... Saved $11,000 versus a new one with same upgrades...

What upgrades should I do next?

This space for rent.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm jealous!

I've been wanting a Jeep ever since I saw Nellie belle on Roy Rogers!

You need a few Zombie Response Team decals to add just a touch of color


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats on opening the store and on the Jeep--it's beautiful!! Not sure what options it has now, but if it were me, my wish list would include hitch, winch, extra gas tank (if possible), CB or other alternate comm device. Ahh, the possibilities! Now I know how LincTex feels when I ask him things like this (that is, being able to dream with an endless budget )


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

invision said:


> What upgrades should I do next?


An "all-mechanical" diesel engine... 
and NP435 manual trans... 
with a NP205 transfer case


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would get some kind of front and rear push bumper /cattleguard.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Looks great. 4,000 miles on it. That's awesome.

How about bullet-proof tires?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fore I answer yalls question, let me ask ya this: What ya gonna do with it? Off road, heavy off road, highway warrior or ya want it fer mainly round town?

How yer gonna use it will determine what it needs.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

What it reallly needs is to be parked in my driveway.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Dana 60/14 bolt!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Mostly it's to head up and back to the gun/preparedness store that we are opening... It's gonna get the company logos on the doors, along with some manufacturer logos - Glock, Red Jacket, Daniel Defense, 5.11, Blackhawk, and Magpul... Plus NRA Business Alliance and NSSA member logos... 

Right now it has a 4 inch lift - 35 Toyo tires w spare, and two KC lights on hood that are freaking bright at night... As for what is in it, it's loaded including Nav system -

First upgrade is a backup camera - not for me, but my daughter just turned 15 and thus learner permit comes next week or two and this will be her vehicle to learn in - wife won't let her touch the escalade... And I don't blame her... That upgrade will include the lock pick system so I can see the camera on the stereo unit even when driving down the road.. Think about that in a SHTF scenario - I can keep a watch on my six when driving by myself... That that was kind of a cool concept... That little upgrade is $850. 

Few upgrades I have already priced:
Wrench for front, with new bumper and cattle guard - $1,500
Back bumper with better rear tire holder and better hook to pull it out - $1,500 - it has 35 spare on back and have been told by multiple people the door will eventually break due to the weight of the tire as I open and close the rear... 
Rear led lights - $850 

Not going to put a manual in it cause of a bum knee - I would die shifting constantly in Atlanta traffic... and keeping engine stock except for the K&N intake when I had installed the day after I got it... 


This space for rent.


----------



## Zombie (Jun 24, 2014)

Congratulations on the store and the vehicle! Looking sharp!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The K&N air filter does wonders for making a wallet light in weight...

They really don't add any power, and are bad for letting dirt through. If you ever do used oil analysis, you'll find that silica levels in the oil always increase after adding a K&N air filter. 

The one area they do better than paper is a lot of wet weather driving. I also like to use K&N filters are "pre-cleaners for farm equipment that handle a lot of dirt. The K&N gets the big stuff out first, before the air gets to the main air filter.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

invision said:


> ... It's gonna get the company logos on the doors, along with some manufacturer logos - Glock, Red Jacket, Daniel Defense, 5.11, Blackhawk, and Magpul... Plus NRA Business Alliance and NSSA member logos...


Logos will and the touch of color.



> ...daughter just turned 15 and thus learner permit comes next week or two and this will be her vehicle to learn in ...


It WAS a nice Jeep


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

LincTex said:


> The K&N air filter does wonders for making a wallet light in weight...
> 
> They really don't add any power, and are bad for letting dirt through. If you ever do used oil analysis, you'll find that silica levels in the oil always increase after adding a K&N air filter.
> 
> The one area they do better than paper is a lot of wet weather driving. I also like to use K&N filters are "pre-cleaners for farm equipment that handle a lot of dirt. The K&N gets the big stuff out first, before the air gets to the main air filter.


Interesting... I put the K&N cold air ram intake system on my C6 Vette - Dyno'd it before and after saw a 20hp increase... Also saw 3mpg increase...

This space for rent.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> It WAS a nice Jeep


She will do fine (I hope) she was getting my former 500hp CTSV ... Now that she would have wrapped around a tree...

This space for rent.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

mike_dippert said:


> If you've seen the filth that passes through a K&N (actually any oiled gauze filter) you wouldn't subject that marvelous engine to such abuse.
> 
> Performance oriented engines or engines with sub-optimal intake efficiency see the big improvements. That's mostly b/c of improved piping and the air ingestion location rather than the actual filter. Your average engine won't see any noticable improvement. Many times, the lower RPM's (the range used during normal driving) actually loses HP, even if the peak HP increases.


Very interesting,.. Will keep that in mind...

This space for rent.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

mike_dippert said:


> What year is the Jeep? '07-'11 has a different powertrain than '12+. Please don't just circle stuff in a catalog. There are many "big" companies with complete shit quality. They survive purely by selling the aesthetics, Smittybilt is one of them. Their stuff isn't worth its weight as scrap.


It's a 2014... Not doing the circle in the mag... We have a very high quality off road specialty store down the road, anything I do will be at their suggestion - and we have done business with them for years so they will advice me on the better stuff over the big companies...

This space for rent.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Let's see. I'll list off as if it was stock. 
2" lift and 35" Mickey Thomspson Baja Claw TTC
Rock sliders with optional side step
Winch mount front bumper and put in a 9,000 lb winch
Add a Optima Yellow top battery and upgrade alt to a high output
Flat fender all around, then put 6" led bars under each fender along with a set of lights on the bumper.
Rear should be bumper with tire carrier and add on jerry cans, high lift jack, and top corners have two 4" led bar for rear lighting
In cab mount a 3,000 watt running power inverter, ham radio (2m), cb (if you feel the need) seat covers with pouches (cover king has tactical patterns), for zombie decals let me know, I can get you in touch with my guy who did mine. It's a bad image, it's mainly showing my newest set of lights.


----------

